# Best night yet and first of the year 2/24



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Matt (Fiji) and I decided to head out on our third expedition of the year last night. It was windy and cold at times, but we managed to find a couple of spots halfway out of the wind. We fished all new spots last night just doing a little research close to home and found a few gems. First spot I stuck a small 13 incher right away and passed up another 10-12 incher probably, when they get that small I just leave em because I cant tell if they are legal or not and the meat isnt much anyhow.:thumbup: Wind picked up so we moved to another new spot solely based on wind direction just trying to stay out of it. This next spot was skeptical but ended up being a beauty, lots of tracks and we managed another 5 fish here one of them being 17". Sweet just gigged more fish than we have in one trip yet since we started this addiction last November!:clap: We went to a third spot and managed 1 decent fish, wind picked up and the second fish we found there was deep and I ended up stepping on it, lol, oops!:whistling: It started to rain a bit, was windy, so we decided to stop at the first spot we hit up to see if anymore fish were around. Turned out to be a great choice, we took two more in about 15 minutes and called it a night. Started raining and the wind was way worse than we started. We ended up with 9 fish, 13-17", our personal best night so far! All fish fell to Chopped's 3 prong and 4 prong gigs and Ron's light setups worked flawlessly. We started around 8pm and ended the night around 2am, what a blast it was, cant wait to get out again.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

man i thought the flounder move out to the gulf this time of year, i guess not. good job


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The majority of flounder migrate offshore to the Gulf to spawn in the Fall. After spawning, flounder migrate back from the Gulf to the coastal bays and marshes in the Spring.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!:thumbup::chef:


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

